# Swarm traps - how do you hang / install



## PAHunter62 (Jan 26, 2011)

Information\Pictures in this thread about how I hang mine ...

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?307139-swarm-trap-placement


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I haven't got pictures but I have decided that putting them in my tree stands is really hard. I am going to carry a long ladder if I do more in tree stands. I also am going to make some kind of rope harness to take them down with, if I catch anything. 

So far the easiest one I have put up, I built a platform out of some old cabnet doors and screwed and leveled it while standing on the rack of my atv. I then lifted the trap and slid it on the platform. It is only about 8'+ above ground and is my lowest so far. It was the easiest but the down side is it took much more wood. My traps are all really heavy cause they are hive bodies made out of oak.

I made one today out of thin not partical board but glued wood like they put on roofs before shingling. It is a much lighter trap. I think on it I will just screw a board on the side, longer then the trap and screw and shim it low off the front of the atv again. I wanted to get higher but if I put some of both (high/low) out, I will be able to compare if it is worth the extra effort to get it 15 and above feet in the air, cause I found that hard.
gww


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

Here's an excellent article ( with photos) on how and where to hang swarm traps from someone who catches a lot of swarms:

http://letmbee.com/do-it-yourself/how-i-hang-a-swarm-trap/


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

This is flatrockboy's stand.
I use one very similar to his and use two medium 5 frame nucs. It is built just like a hive with bottom board, inner cover and telescoping cover. I strap the braket to the tree with one strap, strap the whole hive with the strap ratchet on top, use the tag end to lift the trap and one more strap to secure it to the bracket. Once the trap catches the swarm and becomes established, I just lower the whole trap (hive) and reset with another one. The now full hive gets placed in the apiary to build up. Less stress on me and the bees this way.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I use a french cleat. It does require me to attach the cleat to the tree, but I only need a couple long screws for that. The hive just sits on top of the cleat, and you can put a big rock, or a rope or something to keep it from blowing off the tree. But I haven't had any blow off yet.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice set up with the rachets, Mr.Beeman.
What will happen if you set the trap upside down and use a pulley also rachet up higher
on the tree to lower the trap?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I use a folding ladder that will extend to 11'. No need to go higher than that IMO. 
Most of mine are about 8'-9' from the ground.


----------



## Wil-7 (Sep 4, 2021)

Older thread, I know, but for somebody else interested, mine are placed on old deer hunting tree stands about 11 foot up.


----------



## MichiganMike (Mar 25, 2014)

I have used various methods to hang them in trees, never higher than I can reach standing on the ground with good sucess. Last year a swarm moved in to a trap I had sitting on top of a plant stand I had sitting out side my shed before I could take it to be hung.


----------



## daddyo1 (Aug 3, 2021)

I put my traps in my deer stands during the off season. They all have ladders and I set them on the floors facing Southeast. (It's a very safe way if you have deer stands). 
I dread having to hang traps (Cut me some slack, I'm a little old 66 year old)


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

I use the French cleat also, but mine are attached to a board that I strap to the tree standing on the swarm box. The other half of the cleat is attached to the trap. When a swarm moves in just close the entrance and lift it up. I hang a new one right away. 15 swarms this year and non from my own hives.


----------



## daddyo1 (Aug 3, 2021)

Wow "Hoot Owl", that's terrific! I only caught one swarm this year in Texas, last year I caught 13 (We had a stiff drought this year)
I'm hoping for a good 2023, I will also be splitting a lot in 2023, I gotta get my game moving.


----------



## Chas62 (5 d ago)

I was thinking of using one of my extra deer hunting ladder stands. Built n ladder 15’ high set swarm trap on the seat.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

My swarm traps are narrow and have a wood strip on one side with a hole that goes over a deck screw drilled into a tree(or whatever).The strip protrudes below and is secured by another screw.
I have caught swarms at 5 ft and 12 ft.Height depends on location,I don't think the bees really care.Most of my locations







are semi -public so I hang them high,out of sight and out of reach.Painted grey,they are hardly noticeable and (I've been told) most people think they are bat houses.
I use a sling and pulley to lower the heavy ones.
If I used a deer stand,someone would steal the stand AND the trap.


----------



## William Bagwell (Sep 4, 2019)

Jack Grimshaw said:


> Painted grey,they are hardly noticeable and (I've been told) most people think they are bat houses.


Had a coworker notice a purple triangular shaped emerald ash borer trap hanging beside the highway ask me if it was one of my bat houses!


----------



## Victor Kulynycz (1 mo ago)

I'm a hoarder and can't stand to throw away old deerstands hangon or ladder type. Use bee boxes 8 or 10 frame deeps and also tried nucs. Mostly work them off back of my pickup for easy handling also put up a short section of ladderstand like 6 or 8 feet had one at 10 feet and when full of bees was a bear to carry down ladder did ratchet strap it together just in case dropped it.


----------



## daddyo1 (Aug 3, 2021)

Helsa yowsa!!! Very cool!!!! It's all I can do to wait until February to hang my traps!!!!


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

nice pics thanks for posting.

GG


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I never hang them. I place them atop hive stands, hives, walls, tables, benches, pedestals, decks, chairs whatever.


----------



## Meady Beekeeper (9 d ago)

odfrank said:


> I never hang them. I place them atop hive stands, hives, walls, tables, benches, pedestals, decks, chairs whatever.


How many traps do you usually put out?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Meady Beekeeper said:


> How many traps do you usually put out?


I used to put out 50 and once caught 70....but I am 53 years into beekeeping and starting to cut back. I have apiary clients and now just set them in their apiaries to keep their numbers up.


----------



## jkellum (Dec 29, 2016)

I dont put any of mine higher than shoulder height and catch swarms every year. I put them in the crotch of a tree's, on fence corner bracing, in the stack of extra equipment etc. If you need a ladder to put it up or take it down its too high. I don't bounce when i fall so i do it all from the ground.


----------

